# The steroids and hgh in pro sports thread



## olylifter420 (Jan 4, 2012)

well as the title states,

what are your thoughts on that ?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 4, 2012)

...sports wouldn't exist as we know them without the use of gear. I have good and bad opinions about that.


----------



## olylifter420 (Jan 5, 2012)

yes, thank you... at least someone else is not blind to the fact...


From personal experience, it is extremely difficult to recover from an NFL game, say, steelers vs. ravens which is extremely physical and violent in time for the next game which is 6 days away...

the body can only handle so much and if not given the proper recovery, it dont matter how strong, fast or powerful you are, you will become overtrained and exhausted...


----------



## beardo (Jan 5, 2012)

Cant wait to start doing the juice...
As far as its place in sports, I think it should be pretty much as it is now, where you have professional sports where their allowed to be on the juice and olympic or natural leauges where they are tested and use is not allowed


----------



## thump easy (Jan 5, 2012)

man thats the shit.. growth is the best keeps young sport recovery i had a fucked up shoulder my doctor perscibed me six month man i felt good ass fuck young as fuck too. but your joints hurt, n the bottom of your feet hurt too.. that sucks.. i usto go to the gyms fight gyms man even the old old farts were juicing n i seen it with my own eyes I LOVED THE SHIT>> yaaaaaaaah


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 5, 2012)

...problem with GH is that your internal organs grow (over extended use). Plus, once you start up with gh you'll likely have to start insulin also (over extended use). Loooooong time ago I remember being on a shtload of gear, thyroid, weed & coke (for specific reasons + just enjoying them) for about 6 months solid. I was fckn dangerous, no lies. Me + all of that was a no-no (very, very short temper I 'had').

Anyway, in pro sports, it's needed for sure. The only problem is ligaments. It's horrible on them. I know that after the years I put into sports, etc, I hurt - especially in the morning.

Wow, what a 'shot in the arm' for moderation


----------



## mame (Jan 6, 2012)

From a competition standpoint, it should ALL be against the rules in the interests of evening out the playing field (those who dont use are at a disadvantage, which is against the spirit of the games IMO). With the NFL specifically, I can see legit uses for HGH or HGH-like products (Ray Lewis actually uses some kind of Deer Antler shit, it's a spray) because of the significant wear and tear on their bodies - but at the same time, if no one was using any performance enhancing drugs the players would likely be less strong and fast which that in and of itself would reduce injuries. I kind of dont mind the NFL's policy, where it's pretty heavily regulated and only certain drugs are approved and are only administered by team doctors, etc(like those shots players get before games to play through minor - but painful - injuries). IDK I'm kind of on the fence, because my first instinct is NO but like I said I can see why NFL players use. 

Baseball though? Fuck them, if they can play into their 40's naturally they dont need any kind of help. The average NFL careeer is three years so...


----------



## Total Head (Jan 7, 2012)

shit's fucked up. on one hand you want to give a professional athlete every chance to recover quickly from injury and to extend their career. having a bunch of cyborgs on the field would be a bit much, though, would it not? at what point do we draw the line? how do we ascertain whether we are watching a brilliant athlete or or just a dude with more money/medical access than all his competition?

tommy john surgery = cool
changing one's physiology at a molecular level = not cool

my major fucking beef though is that we are comparing modern day stats with old time stats like they're the same. comparing mcgwire to maris or ruth almost gives me a seizure. comparing modern stats to stats before the dh rule is incomplete. declaring athletes of a certain era "the best" when we know damn well they weren't playing against any brown people to prove it is incomplete.

so if guys want to juice and make themseleves into franken projects that can barely be recognized as human under a microscope then fine. i will simply always view the entire era with an asterisk. 

it's like they've all been using cheat codes and playing against guys who's moms wouldn't buy them the cheat mags (90's gaming ref). don't lie. if you played mortal kombat and knew ALL the codes, and then someone came by who could beat you WITHOUT those codes, that guy is better than you. this is irrefutable.

now if they want to make a "franken-league" and let them juice til they die, i'm all for it.


----------



## dam612 (Jan 8, 2012)

Ive been waiting for an all steroids Olympics, Ide love to see what the human body is capable of when pushed to extreme limits.


----------



## Squizz (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't like PED's. I've used them, but only for short periods of time. I've always felt natural gains were the much better way to go.

That being said, in professional sports they are almost a necessity. There's just not adequate testing, and the only real way to level the playing field is to cheat yourself. 

I don't condone the use of PEDs, however I could see why one would sacrifice integrity in order to make millions of dollars. 

Roger Clemens prolonged his career by almost ten years through the use of performance enhancing drugs. 

Their illegal for one reason, and one reason only: They work.

Just like almost any other illegal drug.


----------



## olylifter420 (Jan 9, 2012)

I think it is not fair for those who aspired to be a natural athlete... i remember i would beat some dudes on my team who were juicing and i was natural... it just feels better, but i think i missed out on the pro's cause i didnt want to use


----------



## mame (Jan 10, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> I think it is not fair for those who aspired to be a natural athlete... i remember i would beat some dudes on my team who were juicing and i was natural... it just feels better, but i think i missed out on the pro's cause i didnt want to use


exactly; That's why in these kinds of cases I always lean towards preserving the "spirit of the game" over all else.


----------



## Mannie Phresh (Jan 13, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;LRE4QvgxBbo]http://youtu.be/LRE4QvgxBbo[/video]


----------



## rocpilefsj (Jan 18, 2012)

I think they should have two sets of olympics, one with no steroids and one with all the steroids you can use, then lets see the difference!


----------

